
Google misleads restaurant customers with a big blue “Order Online” button - danliuorg
https://newfoodeconomy.org/google-online-delivery-order-button-doordash-postmates-chownow-commission/
======
lacker
This article acts like the restaurant has some right to control what Google
shows. I don’t want to order food from restaurant websites - it is a lot
better experience to use DoorDash or UberEats. So I prefer it this way, where
Google optimizes for the user rather than the website owner.

------
taobility
I couldn't understand the article's logic. The restaurant owner didn't lose
anything, actually Google help bring more ordering to them, except the owner
don't need to worry about delivery.

~~~
la_barba
From what I understand the restaurant listed themselves on Google's platform
with contact information, and a link to their own ordering website, or a way
to call for a meal pickup. Google inserted an indirection where the orders get
placed via a third-party thus bypassing the restaurant without informing the
restaurant.

If the restaurant gets a lead via a delivery-app, they they pay a fee to the
delivery app. Here they would have gotten an organic "free" lead, that was
then converted into a paid lead because Google inserted a delivery-app between
the user and the restaurant. And Google probably earns some coin along with
the delivery app.

Seems like Google wants to put a toll booth to monetize the action behind
every search result. If I search for a toy and then buy a toy from a website,
then Google wants money because they provided a "lead".

